# Center channel blues



## Dynarider (Oct 5, 2012)

My upgrade process over the years has been pretty slow, to say the least. I wish I knew then what I know now, and I say that because I wish I chose a center channel first. I bought my Paradigm Studio 100 v.3s new, however long ago that was, and waited on the center because it was all I could afford at the time. Paradigm upgraded to v.4 and I missed the bus. I was going to settle on a 590 v.4, but i ran into a financial crunch and was put on hold. More time passed, and I finally settled on a 490 v.5, because my local vendor had one returned, so the price was way too tempting, and it fit perfectly into my credenza. Then, I upgraded my receiver to seperates. I definitely need a bigger center. I've been watching Audiogon for a CC 570v.3 for a long time, and finally found one. It was delivered damaged. Urgh! It was insured, so I didn't lose anything, thank goodness. 
My problem is this: Eventually I want a matching front three, but can't afford to buy them all at once. I'm currently budgeted well enough for a monster CC 690, but I can see frustrations down the road when I try to match my mains to it, because word has it that Paradigm is about to upgrade again. I was wondering what centers other members are using, and any stories you folks may have. Maybe I should just start over and go out on an auditioning spree. What do you think?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really am in agreement about the importance of CC's and repeatedly recommend getting the biggest one possible. I use the Martin Logan Stage which is the largest CC ML offered when I purchased my Vantages. I got silly lucky as I purchased it when Tweeter/Hifi Buys/Sound Advice were going OOB for a fantastic deal.

I would keep on checking out Audiogon for a 570 and also might want to place a Wanted Ad on there. With Paradigm being quite popular, (for this hobby) I would imagine a perfect opportunity will present itself. I once used dual Studio 100 V2's and a Studio CC V2 for my surround rig and the tiny size of the Studio CC was a major reason for changing up. It is amazing how much larger the newer Paradigm CC's are.

Come to that, a good friend who lives where I do is planning to sell his Dunlavy SC-IV's and I think believe it or not a CC 570. I will look into it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I have Studio 60v4s paired with a Studio CC-690v5 and they sound perfect together. IMO, a CC-690v4 or v5 would pair very well with your Studio 100v3s.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Usually speakers from the same manufacturer tend to do well together sonically, even if they aren't the same line. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Dynarider (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks. My local Paradigm dealer also sells Martin Logan, so I might have to set up an audition before I make a decision. However, if your friend wants to sell that CC 570, I'd love to hear from him.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Will do amigo.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I would look to buy a single used Paradigm Studio 100 or 60 v3 for your center. A vertical tower center is the best solution in terms of dispersion and matching voicing to the mains - for a lot of people, it just doesn't fit in their system though. If it can work in your system, that should be #1 option.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

here is a crazy center channel that looks pretty intense., http://www.clearwaveloudspeaker.com/Dynamic/4CC.html


----------



## Dynarider (Oct 5, 2012)

SteveCallas said:


> I would look to buy a single used Paradigm Studio 100 or 60 v3 for your center. A vertical tower center is the best solution in terms of dispersion and matching voicing to the mains - for a lot of people, it just doesn't fit in their system though. If it can work in your system, that should be #1 option.


Right now I'm using a 67" DLP screen so that won't work. But..... This room has a projection potential that is hard to ignore. That's in my future, for sure, but not for awhile.


----------

